# Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares



## lokic (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, sorry if i missed something in searching or, if this is just such an easy answer every already knows, but I have spots and wear all over my black body pieces and i'd love to get them looking nice again. Anyone know any tricks? products? or do I just start looking to replace them in the future? I wish I could park this car in a garage!! but anyway to stop this from happening since I cant? Thanx for looking


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (lokic)*

On the '80 Scirocco_S that I owned back in the early 90's, I had "grey" black textured bumpers. My solution was to hit them with Rustoleum Flat Black. 
There are some other techniques that involve a black shoe product, and other things discussed here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4463128


----------



## lokic (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (where_2)*

thanx for the tips, i might just pull'em off and spray them. Not that hard, just wondered if theres a better way, or better way to prevent having to do this every year or two. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (lokic)*

It looks to me like your arches have been already sprayed with something. One on the early GTIs I had for 20 years was never garaged, and if it wasn't detailed regularly the flares would look like the light grey patches you have.
A permanant fix is to prep them properly and spray them with Krylon Fusion Satin Black. It etches the plastic so it doesn't need an adhesion agent. You'll need to strip off whatever is on there and then wash and hit them with prep solvent to make sure there's no silicone left. I'd try a Scothcal pad or a plastic paint wheel in a drill if you want to kep the texture.
A bunch of Lotus guys I know got tired of putting Back-to-Black on all of the plastic vents on the car, and hit them with Fusion. Another nice thing is that excess wax comes right off.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (lokic)*

I always wondered if you could take them off and put a polishing wheel on a bench grinder and use some polishing compound that is made for plastics? Anyone got a opinion on that method?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## ylwmeansgo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (vwguy3)*

usually the buffing pad would build up to much heat and melt the plastic


----------



## jesselyons2002 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (brian81)*

I would go with what he is saying. It does look like someone spray those flare before. Just now the paint is coming off. Duplicor sell a trim paint. I would just mask the flare around and repaint them. But if you sand the flare. You might lose the the texture on them. So try using a paint stripper. So it removes the paint and so you can save the texture if you want,


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (jesselyons2002)*

I remember an old boss of mine liked to do plastic car models and once told me that if he screwed up on painting the shell of the car to would just soak it in brake fluid. It would strip the paint off but wouldn't harm the plastic model. Just a though and don't know if that would work. I don't know if it would work on all types of paint or just the kind you paint models with.
Thanks
justind


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Help, restoring..or preventing splotches on my black fender flares (vwguy3)*

Duplicolor has stuff for plastic. 
http://www.duplicolor.com/products/bumper.html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

